# Bolt Gets New TE3 Software Today



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

Checked the connection status on my Bolt this morning and noticed it was Pending Restart.
Software was 20.7.4b.RC3, and after restart it was upgraded to 20.7.4d.RC8.
Haven't noticed any changes, as of yet, but hopefully they finally addressed the standby issues.
Both of my Roamios are still at 20.7.4b.RC3.

ETA: My Roamio Plus just upgraded to 20.7.4d.RC8, also.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Your Roamio Plus was upgraded last night? Maybe mine will show this as well! Looks like I have to take the rest of the day off for " an emergency at home".


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

My TE3 Roamio is still on 4b and I was intending to pull the HDD and complete the 'expansion' for the 8TB install I had done. Perhaps I'll just wait for the 4d to populate on it's own before doing the expansion. I have a 'non-activated' TE4 Bolt that did the update overnight.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Our Bolt TE3 rebooted yesterday morning (it's on a UPS so stray power blips don't do that) but it's still on the old version, no pending restart for us yet.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

20.7.4d.RC8 ... Just got it. Nothing new noticeable to me.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

So is getting the upgrade a good thing?


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

My Bolt says 21.10.2v6-usc-11-849


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> My Bolt says 21.10.2v6-usc-11-849


That looks like TE4 software.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

DouglasPHill said:


> So is getting the upgrade a good thing?


That depends. If it fixes problems, it will be good. If it brings unwanted ads, that would bite the wax tadpole.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

I'm on 4d too - I don't notice any difference either. Although the YouTube app used to have a bug where if you were waiting for a livestream to start it would start the audio but not switch the video and that seems to be working again. But don't know if that's related.


----------

